# What does this mean? (a TMI thread!)



## GreenFlower (Aug 16, 2007)

This has never happened to me before.

Two cycles ago (early December), I had heavy bleeding...much heavier than usual, on day 28. I've never had a cycle that short before. They're usually 33 days or longer. So it bled like that most the day. Then in the afternoon it just stopped. That was Monday. Monday night, Tuesday, and Wednesday, nothing. No blood, no spotting, no cramps, etc.

Then Thursday it was the same thing. Lots of blood and clotting, way mroe blood than usual. Then Thursday afternoon, evening, all day Friday, nothing. No blood, no cramps.

Then Saturday same thing. I then had a 5 days period, but the bleeding was SO heavy. To the point where I was wondering whether or not to go to the hospital.

So if you consider my period officially starting Saturday, than it would have been an average 33 day cycle, except for the extemely heavy bleeding and cramping. So what were the other days the week before???


----------



## 2shy2post (Oct 11, 2005)

Did you do a HPT? Is there a chance you are/were pregnant?

I ask b/c I had a "period" that was like this and it turned out to be a miscarriage....


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

also might want to look at stressors/ heavy exsertion/ changes in food/detergent anything that might have set that "off".


----------



## GreenFlower (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't remember any big...well, I should say, ABNORMAL stresses. I've been under a lot of stress, good and bad, this past year.

As far as the pg test, I did take several, and they were always negative.


----------

